# Kobo Aura 2nd Edition - Yay? Nay? Aura One?



## mdrake (Jul 14, 2016)

So I have a Voyage, which I love. I love it so much I'm tempted to buy a 2nd one just for reasons. I've had other Kindles. Zero regrets shelling out the money for the Voyage. Wish I had done it sooner.

However, I also buy plenty of books off Kobo and the dreaded Adobe DRM thwarts me periodically--I always seem to buy not remembering to check to see what formats are available. I can read using the Kobo app, but I hate reading on my phone/tablet/computer. There's also the issue of library lending. I also _love_ gizmos and widgets.

I have been debating buying an Aura, but I notice the screen resolution is 212ppi and the reviews are a little spotty. I am picky about screen quality. Is the difference in resolution really pronounced, or is it acceptable given the $60/$99 (Ebay/Kobo) price point? I'm not afraid to make a few minor compromises.

I'm willing to consider an Aura One, but at $229 I am hesitant due to size/weight, and I'm not convinced that at $229 it would be equal to my Voyage. Correct me if I'm wrong?

Is an Aura 2nd going to satisfy (with a few compromises) a Voyage lover, or will I be disappointed and should avoid? Should I hold out for a used Aura One? Will I be disappointed over all and just suck it up and read on my tablet?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing.  Tempted to go ahead and buy it.  It's on sale now for $99 on the Kobo site.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

mdrake said:


> So I have a Voyage, which I love. I love it so much I'm tempted to buy a 2nd one just for reasons. I've had other Kindles. Zero regrets shelling out the money for the Voyage. Wish I had done it sooner.
> 
> However, I also buy plenty of books off Kobo and the dreaded Adobe DRM thwarts me periodically--I always seem to buy not remembering to check to see what formats are available. I can read using the Kobo app, but I hate reading on my phone/tablet/computer. There's also the issue of library lending. I also _love_ gizmos and widgets.
> 
> ...


Due to my library changing over to ePub, which Kindle doesn't support, I was forced to purchase a different eReader to read library books. I love my Voyage, so this was tough for me. I purchased a Kobo Glo HD. It's "fine"&#128580;. It serves the purpose, but it's not in the same league as my Voyage. I wasn't willing to pay twice the amount for the Kobo Aura.&#128557;


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I am really considering the aura one. I like the size. I wanted the kindle DX, but waited too long and it was discontinued.


----------

